# I’d Love To Hear From You!



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 17, 2018)

Hello fellow composers! Hope you’re doing awesome. 

I’ve been thinking of creating a few online courses in the near future (hopefully by next year), with the first 2 being: 

1. Learning the Piano for Composers and Songwriters

2. Writing and Producing an Uplifting Cinematic Orchestral Piece from Start to Finish 

Would you be interested in something like this? I’d love to hear your thoughts, and anything else you’re looking to learn at the moment. Any suggestions are encouraged l. 

Many thanks! 

Best,
Chris

In case you haven’t heard my work before, this is the most recent piece I released (started entirely on the piano):


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Oct 17, 2018)

I allready gave you some suggestions on your track. But sure, go. It is always good to share some stuff.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 17, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> I allready gave you some suggestions on your track. But sure, go. It is always good to share some stuff.


Hey Alexander, thanks for your comment! I was more referring to people who may be interested in an online course that I would then make based on what they would like to learn about. I realize and appreciate the feedback you provided me on my track, thank you!


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Oct 18, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hey Alexander, thanks for your comment! I was more referring to people who may be interested in an online course that I would then make based on what they would like to learn about. I realize and appreciate the feedback you provided me on my track, thank you!



So you mean that you do what you did in the other thread but as an *online paid* *course,* right? Sure, why not, I guess there would be some interest. The track is a good example that is combines more modern scoring aspects still having a good melody. Can´t be that wrong to do, mate. 

As it comes to my own writing and taste, I am not sure if I would need that course for my own stuff but I am pretty sure other composers would be interested. Maybe you can show and teach a more general thing: How to write a proper a and b section based on your track?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 18, 2018)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> So you mean that you do what you did in the other thread but as an *online paid* *course,* right? Sure, why not, I guess there would be some interest. The track is a good example that is combines more modern scoring aspects still having a good melody. Can´t be that wrong to do, mate.
> 
> As it comes to my own writing and taste, I am not sure if I would need that course for my own stuff but I am pretty sure other composers would be interested. Maybe you can show and teach a more general thing: How to write a proper a and b section based on your track?


Yes, I meant to say an online paid course, with a more comprehensive approach from start to finish. Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 22, 2018)

I think people are willing to pay for educational tutorials as long as the quality is there, and the price is attractive. 

Clearly you know how to compose (love your music, btw!), but are you as good at teaching as you are composing? If you are, then I say you DEFINITELY should pursue it! 

Personally, even though I mainly compose horror music, I'm always open to new learning experiences, and improving my compositional skills. I believe that learning one style of music can actually help with learning another.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 22, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> I think people are willing to pay for educational tutorials as long as the quality is there, and the price is attractive.
> 
> Clearly you know how to compose (love your music, btw!), but are you as good at teaching as you are composing? If you are, then I say you DEFINITELY should pursue it!
> 
> Personally, even though I mainly compose horror music, I'm always open to new learning experiences, and improving my compositional skills. I believe that learning one style of music can actually help with learning another.


Thanks Mike! If you've ever seen any of my instructional videos on my channel, that's more or less my current teaching style, but I'm always refining and finding new ways to explain things. Appreciate the support!


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 22, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Thanks Mike! If you've ever seen any of my instructional videos on my channel, that's more or less my current teaching style, but I'm always refining and finding new ways to explain things. Appreciate the support!


Honestly, I've only seen your Cinepiano review video (which I enjoyed, and helped me make my decision to buy it), so I will check out your other videos and report back.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 22, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> Honestly, I've only seen your Cinepiano review video (which I enjoyed, and helped me make my decision to buy it), so I will check out your other videos and report back.


Sounds good!


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 22, 2018)

Just watched your Disney theme breakdown vid. I definitely think you're informative and easy to follow/understand! Here's a few things that I can suggest/recommend if you want to pursue this though...

1. Make sure your paid courses aren't something that people can get for free elsewhere. Offer something unique to your videos/courses, but something that the general composing community could instantly benefit from (practice routines, printable sheet music, midi files etc.)
2. Be as organized as possible (I think that would be an easy one for you)
3. Make sure your premium (or paid for) videos don't click/pop!
4. Establish a personal relationship with your paid members by listening to their compositions and providing feedback.

These are all things that I would probably pay for. I think it's difficult to offer a product like this when there are already so many free tutorials on youtube, but I think you have the composing and production chops that set you apart, which would totally make it worth the price tag if people could learn from you.

Btw, I love your "start to finish" idea! Too many courses (paid and free) don't do that, and are somewhat sporadic (drives me nuts!).

Finally, are you doing music for film or video games? If you're trying to make a buck with your music, I would definitely pursue that over online courses, unless you've got a lot of time on your hands, or you just love to do it.

I look forward to seeing what you bring us in the future!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 22, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> Just watched your Disney theme breakdown vid. I definitely think you're informative and easy to follow/understand! Here's a few things that I can suggest/recommend if you want to pursue this though...
> 
> 1. Make sure your paid courses aren't something that people can get for free elsewhere. Offer something unique to your videos/courses, but something that the general composing community could instantly benefit from (practice routines, printable sheet music, midi files etc.)
> 2. Be as organized as possible (I think that would be an easy one for you)
> ...


I appreciate your suggestions Mike! Very valuable stuff here. I shouldn't have any more clicking problems, as I recently purchased an iMac with a more powerful processor (I was previously on a Macbook Pro with 8gb RAM). 

In terms of tutorials, I find that there are many start-to-finish type videos on YouTube, but many of them run for a few hours, which is not so much my style. I was thinking of starting a 'Compose With Me' series here on YouTube, composing a track from start to finish but in multiple sections so the audience can pick and choose where they want to watch from. Do you think that might be valuable? 

I am currently building my portfolio and do quite a bit of freelance orchestration/arrangement work. In my free time, I really do enjoy creating content for YouTube! It's a fulfilling way for me to express my ideas and personality, while sharing what I know with others who share common interests!


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 22, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> I appreciate your suggestions Mike! Very valuable stuff here. I shouldn't have any more clicking problems, as I recently purchased an iMac with a more powerful processor (I was previously on a Macbook Pro with 8gb RAM).
> 
> In terms of tutorials, I find that there are many start-to-finish type videos on YouTube, but many of them run for a few hours, which is not so much my style. I was thinking of starting a 'Compose With Me' series here on YouTube, composing a track from start to finish but in multiple sections so the audience can pick and choose where they want to watch from. *Do you think that might be valuable? *
> 
> I am currently building my portfolio and do quite a bit of freelance orchestration/arrangement work. In my free time, I really do enjoy creating content for YouTube! It's a fulfilling way for me to express my ideas and personality, while sharing what I know with others who share common interests!



You bet! My suggestions come from a selfish consumer mindset. 

I certainly think that breaking the tutorials up into sections would be a great idea. I mean, that's basically how it is when you learn anything. There's a reason why piano (or any other musical instrument) lessons are only 45 minutes long. It's really effective when you learn a new concept within a short time frame, and then are able to practice it in real applications.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 22, 2018)

Mike Fox said:


> You bet! My suggestions come from a selfish consumer mindset.
> 
> I certainly think that breaking the tutorials up into sections would be a great idea. I mean, that's basically how it is when you learn anything. There's a reason why piano (or any other musical instrument) lessons are only 45 minutes long. It's really effective when you learn a new concept within a short time frame, and then are able to practice it in real applications.


Good point, thanks!


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 22, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Good point, thanks!


Anytime. Good luck!


----------

